# Paph. Vexillarium (barbatum v. nigritum x fairrieanum)



## Sara_Cenia (May 17, 2022)

My sibling Vexillariums. Not the greatest photos as the flowers got bit compressed but the form too start was so beautiful on them. Michael didn't seem to agree


----------



## TyroneGenade (May 17, 2022)

ha ha ha!


----------



## Ozpaph (May 17, 2022)

I think i like the curtisii better.


----------

